# Is Bodybuilding.com safe to order from?



## Biceps21 (Jan 18, 2010)

Just joined the forum today and am pumped up to learn! I'm only 17 so I don't have a credit card. I want to buy my supplements and pay thru paypal. The only site I have found that allows this is bodybuilding.com. I even found some bodybuilding.com coupons at http://www.coupongravy.com/bodybuilding-com-coupons/ that I can use to save some money. Is it safe to have them ship the stuff overseas? I'm only ordering protein, creatine, etc. Also, do you guys know of any other sites that accept paypal?

Thanks!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Protein will be held by customs and destroyed as it's a diary import, and you can only import diary by filling in certain forms and paying a massive 40% tax on import.

I think it's worth noting that the only reason supplements are sometimes more expensive in the UK is because retailers must pay all taxes due on them. This can be very high (e.g. up to 62% on some goods from memory).

If we tried to avoid paying the tax, those people responsible would be stamped on by HM Revenue, and could be prosecuted for criminal offences.

Taxes are very high in the UK because we have a "free" healthcare service, extensive social security and other benefits of living in a relatively caring, compassionate society. I wish as retailers we could avoid the taxes on import, but if we did, we'd be guilty of tax evasion and I'd end up in prison.

Kieran


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Biceps21 said:


> Also, do you guys know of any other sites that accept paypal?
> 
> Thanks!


eBay. Seriously. I used to get a lot from reputable sellers who just happen to have an eBay store. Or get a prepaid Mastercard, you don't have to be 18 to have one as there's no credit facility.


----------



## engineered (Jan 22, 2009)

I think Predator Nutrition do. My mate has a local store called maximumsportnutrition.co.uk and they also accept paypal.


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> eBay. Seriously. I used to get a lot from reputable sellers who just happen to have an eBay store. Or get a prepaid Mastercard, you don't have to be 18 to have one as there's no credit facility.


x2


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

there are british stores which use paypal - my site does, search around you will find some

the problem with getting it from bodybuilding.com (which is a good legit site) is that along with the taxes the shipping will kill any price savings on heavier items


----------



## MrP (Nov 19, 2009)

TONEs of uk supplement shops m8!!!!

not sure if allowed to post them on here or not

Google it


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Good post BB-WAREHOUSE.

And to the O-P go on ebay and you will find companies that for example have a website or shop that sell on ebay to, and you can pay with paypal.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Prob false economy with those vouchers due to tax and duty you'll probably be liable for.

Plenty of good supps companies in the UK


----------

